# 5 a side football players wanted



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Anyone interested in playing 5 a side footie on a regular basis in Dubai? Only have 5 players so far!


----------



## Louismkd (Dec 23, 2014)

I am. Moving over Tuesday and would like to join a team.


----------



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi Louismkd..have you got a uae number yet or if not what's your private email so we can organise?


----------



## Louismkd (Dec 23, 2014)

No UAE number yet. I'll PM you email.


----------



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

If you're coming next week how about we meet up somewhere and organise that way?


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

I am keen as well, more of a 'vet' if you know what you mean. Where are you going to play?


----------



## Louismkd (Dec 23, 2014)

Actually, just drop me an email - /snip/


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

I wouldn't put your email on here, you will most likely end up with a tonne of spam! Best stick with DM to pass it on


----------



## Louismkd (Dec 23, 2014)

Ive tried to DM but I can't figure out how. Any advice?


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

try disguising it so type 'at' and place spaces between letters. You need to have 5 or 10 post to be able to DM.


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

actually I have seen you have more than 10 posts so perhaps try logging in and out again, delete browsing history and cookies then failing that try emailing the moderator.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

One more posting of an email address or a mobile number and I will close this post down!!!!!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

TT365 said:


> try disguising it so type 'at' and place spaces between letters. You need to have 5 or 10 post to be able to DM.


You need five posts and you can send PMs.


----------



## Louismkd (Dec 23, 2014)

Ahh I see, thank you!

Vijay, get your post count up to 5 so I can DM!


----------



## mrussell (Nov 11, 2014)

Hey,

I might be interested in joining a five a side team. Haven't played for a while but would love to get back into it.

Where were you thinking of playing?


----------



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi guys. I have no idea how many posts I have yet?? At the moment I'm trying to get numbers to at least 10. If you 3 are in we are up to about 8. Probably looking at Monday/Tuesday/Wednesday evenings around 7/8pm for one hour. Also need to find a venue in Dubai which I don't think is that difficult. Can anyone tell me where I can see the number of posts I have so I can start accessing PM/DM? Vijay


----------



## mrussell (Nov 11, 2014)

Hey Vijay,

In every post you do to the right of your name and above the flags it says the number of posts you've done, so you're up to 4 at the min.


----------



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

OK. Thanks. I believe the magic number is 5 for DM/PM so hopefully this post is the fifth one!


----------



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

*Dm/pm*



BedouGirl said:


> One more posting of an email address or a mobile number and I will close this post down!!!!!


Hi. I wish to send/receive DM/PM for which I believe I need 5 posts which I now have. Can you tell me how to access?


----------



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

*Pm/dm*



mrussell said:


> Hey Vijay,
> 
> In every post you do to the right of your name and above the flags it says the number of posts you've done, so you're up to 4 at the min.


I think I have sent you 3 a private message!! Can you please let me know if you have received?


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

yep received and I emailed you back, fingers crossed for a game


----------



## khiroya (Jan 4, 2015)

vijays1 said:


> Anyone interested in playing 5 a side footie on a regular basis in Dubai? Only have 5 players so far!


I'll also be interested, if i'm able to get out of work at a decent time.
What area you thinking of playing in ?


----------



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

khiroya said:


> I'll also be interested, if i'm able to get out of work at a decent time.
> What area you thinking of playing in ?


Hi Khiroya, 

At the moment we have 6 confirmed and looking to start next week when hopefully we'll have 10. Looking to play indoor on a weekly basis on Mon/Tues/Wed at 7 or 8pm at Ahdaaf behind Times Square. Would you be interested?


----------



## khiroya (Jan 4, 2015)

vijays1 said:


> Hi Khiroya,
> 
> At the moment we have 6 confirmed and looking to start next week when hopefully we'll have 10. Looking to play indoor on a weekly basis on Mon/Tues/Wed at 7 or 8pm at Ahdaaf behind Times Square. Would you be interested?


Hey, Count me in. 
I'll PM you my email add / number.


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

I'll be interested. I use to play semi pro in England, hate indoor but it's a good work out  

Location?
Cost?
How many players do you need? 

Thanks

Tahir


----------



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

tahir29 said:


> I'll be interested. I use to play semi pro in England, hate indoor but it's a good work out
> 
> Location?
> Cost?
> ...


Hi Tahir, We have confirmed 7 so far. If you can get 3 or 4 then we're on! Location is ahdaaf behind Times Square. Cost 35 AED each. Looking to play either Mon/Tues/Wed around 7 or 8pm for one hour. Interested?


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

We should bump this thread to keep it up close to the top. If it's open as to what time we do it I would vote for 8 as 7 may be a bit tight on time for me finishing work (and perhaps others)


----------



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

TT365 said:


> We should bump this thread to keep it up close to the top. If it's open as to what time we do it I would vote for 8 as 7 may be a bit tight on time for me finishing work (and perhaps others)


OK. I'm assuming you're in. Can you PM your email?


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

I already have (it's Paddy)


----------



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

TT365 said:


> I already have (it's Paddy)


Sorry Paddy...thought you were Tahir!


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

I think by the sounds of it you will be able to tell me and Tahir apart very easily when we meet I am the slow one who he will be running rings around


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Haha, I'm just waiting on some ppl to confirm their availability. I haven't played for 6 months, i broke my ankle few years ago and had plates fitted so I'm **** basically now lol good exercise though


----------



## robga (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi, I'm moving over in April. I would love to play. I can give my contact information once I hit the number of posts needed to PM. 
Be good to meet new people


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Why don't you organize this event on "meetup.com/dubai 
As I play either on a Monday or Wednesday but meetup sends you reminder a day before you play. 

I usually play at Al Quoz which is near Business Bay toll


----------



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

robga said:


> Hi, I'm moving over in April. I would love to play. I can give my contact information once I hit the number of posts needed to PM.
> Be good to meet new people


Hi...OK once you hit 5 posts you can send a PM


----------



## robga (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks Vijays1. Will do. 2 posts and counting. Looking forward to a kick about


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

I thought I would bump this up as we were a little short last week though it was still a good game!


----------



## robga (Feb 21, 2015)

Couple more posts and a few more weeks and I'll be there for sure


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Set this event up on meetup.com, difficult to go through emails as I get sent hundreds of emails a day. plus if you was short last week, with meet up it allows other players to join the forum and confirm availability too. 

How many players do you have for Tuesday 3rd March?


----------



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

tahir29 said:


> Set this event up on meetup.com, difficult to go through emails as I get sent hundreds of emails a day. plus if you was short last week, with meet up it allows other players to join the forum and confirm availability too.
> 
> How many players do you have for Tuesday 3rd March?


Only have 6 so far...


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

Where do you guys play, what time and what level. Totally out of shape here


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

You would fit right jn  we are due to play tomorrow at 9pm at the Ahdaaf indoor pitches. PM me for a map


----------



## robga (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm glad that It's indoors as playing over here in Scotland when it's 4 degrees is a bit different to playing over there :smile: :sun_with_face:


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

Mehran you have mail! Rogba it's odd now, it's indoors and they have fans but the aircon isn't on yet so I was pretty warm by the end of the match (I also thought it was 60 minutes and it was 90 so my pacing was off!).


----------



## Ramibo (Mar 5, 2015)

*Count me in!*

Hi Gents

I usually play 5-a-side every sunday at Adhaaf but am looking to play as much as possible. Are there any spaces for the next game? Id like to play every week and will always turn up unless im travelling on business etc so pretty reliable to make up the numbers. Im unfit but play with enthusiasm & i dont take it too seriously like the majority of people iv'e played with in Dubai (diving, arguing etc).

Let me know how to get involved!

Rami


----------



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Ramibo said:


> Hi Gents
> 
> I usually play 5-a-side every sunday at Adhaaf but am looking to play as much as possible. Are there any spaces for the next game? Id like to play every week and will always turn up unless im travelling on business etc so pretty reliable to make up the numbers. Im unfit but play with enthusiasm & i dont take it too seriously like the majority of people iv'e played with in Dubai (diving, arguing etc).
> 
> ...


Hi Rami,
You need to have 5 posts before I can PM you to get your email so I can include you in the footie group email. We should be playing at least 2 games next week.
VJ


----------



## Ramibo (Mar 5, 2015)

ah ok i didn't realise that. i'll try to post in other boards and i'll get back to you when the post count is high enough. Is there a group for this on meetup.com? Iv'e just seen a group where there is an organised group of games every night in sports city. Do you have any experience of this place VJ?

Thanks


----------



## robga (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi VJ, once I hit 5 posts I'll send you my private email. 4 weeks and I'm out there


----------



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

robga said:


> Hi VJ, once I hit 5 posts I'll send you my private email. 4 weeks and I'm out there


You now have 5 posts and I tried sending you a PM but it was rejected..maybe you have to be on 6 posts??????


----------



## robga (Feb 21, 2015)

Can't have many more to go now


----------



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Ramibo said:


> ah ok i didn't realise that. i'll try to post in other boards and i'll get back to you when the post count is high enough. Is there a group for this on meetup.com? Iv'e just seen a group where there is an organised group of games every night in sports city. Do you have any experience of this place VJ?
> 
> Thanks


No I haven't put this on meetup.com as we received a number of replies from this forum. I have no idea about the sports city events.


----------



## Ramibo (Mar 5, 2015)

Okay so this is my 5th post now. let me try pm'ing you!


----------



## robga (Feb 21, 2015)

I tried to send you a PM just now and it rejected it. Maybe the rules have changed?


----------



## Ramibo (Mar 5, 2015)

just read through the forum rules, i believe we have to wait to be upgraded as they need to assess weather we have posted 5 'good' posts


----------



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

robga said:


> Can't have many more to go now


Just tried again but got this error message;
robga has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her.

If you are trying to send this message to multiple recipients, remove robga from the recipient list and send the message again.


----------



## robga (Feb 21, 2015)

How do i choose to receive messages then? Any idea?


----------



## Ramibo (Mar 5, 2015)

robga said:


> How do i choose to receive messages then? Any idea?


i believe you just have to wait until you are upgraded by the administrators.


----------



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

robga said:


> How do i choose to receive messages then? Any idea?


No idea!? I only joined this forum about a month ago and it allowed me to send/receive PM's once I hit 5 posts...maybe they changed the rules recently?? I don't know who you can contact to resolve??


----------



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

*5 a side footie!*



vijays1 said:


> No idea!? I only joined this forum about a month ago and it allowed me to send/receive PM's once I hit 5 posts...maybe they changed the rules recently?? I don't know who you can contact to resolve??


Just sent you a PM and it seemed to work


----------



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

*5 a side footie!*



robga said:


> How do i choose to receive messages then? Any idea?


just sent you a PM and it seemed to work


----------



## rockyj123 (Mar 7, 2015)

interested


----------



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

rockyj123 said:


> interested


Hi,
If you can get to 5 posts I can send you a PM for your email. I also arrange Badminton


----------



## rockyj123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Try now


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

rockyj123 said:


> Try now


It normally takes a little time for the PM facility to kick in (pardon the pun) so just be a little patient.


----------



## secrethq1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Vijay let me know am interested too


----------



## robga (Feb 21, 2015)

Are there any games planned as of the 1st April? I now have my official start date


----------



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

*5 a side footie!*



robga said:


> Are there any games planned as of the 1st April? I now have my official start date


Hi Rob,
Your email is already in the group email list so you should have been receiving the link to Doodle to add your name on the days/times your available to play? Every week, depending on numbers and preferred days we book for the following week.


----------



## robga (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi Vijay

Can you send me the Doodle link again please?

Thanks

Rob


----------



## DarylH05 (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi guys,

I move to Dubai on Monday and really would love start playing football on a regular basis. I played a lot here in the UK. If anyone can help me out with a time and place for next week that would mean a lot! 

Thanks!


----------



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

*5 a side footie!*



DarylH05 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I move to Dubai on Monday and really would love start playing football on a regular basis. I played a lot here in the UK. If anyone can help me out with a time and place for next week that would mean a lot!
> 
> Thanks!


I've just PM'd you


----------



## Mattdraper (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi guys where would you be playing this game I used to play in UK but I need a few weeks in the gym to get fit ,and to get some football footwear.


----------



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

*5 a side footie!*



Mattdraper said:


> Hi guys where would you be playing this game I used to play in UK but I need a few weeks in the gym to get fit ,and to get some football footwear.


I've sent you a PM


----------



## MukyBrum (Jul 14, 2013)

*5 a side footie*

just moved out here last week guys when and where do you guys play?


----------



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

*5 a side footie!*



MukyBrum said:


> just moved out here last week guys when and where do you guys play?


I've sent you a PM


----------



## MancMatt (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm also interested if you could send me some details, cheers


----------



## Saintsfan (May 25, 2015)

If anyone is looking for a player starting in August that would be great. Moving from England and definitely need to keep up the footy! Thanks


----------



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

*5 a side footie!*



MancMatt said:


> I'm also interested if you could send me some details, cheers


If you could get past 5 posts I can send you a PM to request your email and whatsapp number to add to the group


----------



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

*5 a side footie!*



Saintsfan said:


> If anyone is looking for a player starting in August that would be great. Moving from England and definitely need to keep up the footy! Thanks


If you could get past 5 posts I can send you a PM to request your email and whatsapp number to add to the group


----------



## Saintsfan (May 25, 2015)

Thanks I should be at five posts now!


----------



## andypat (May 27, 2015)

I have just moved to Dubai and would love a game although have some of the threads shared fitness problems.

Also need to get past the 5 post landmark for PM.

Andy


----------



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

*5 a side footie!*



andypat said:


> I have just moved to Dubai and would love a game although have some of the threads shared fitness problems.
> 
> Also need to get past the 5 post landmark for PM.
> 
> Andy


If you could get past 5 posts I can send you a PM to request your email and whatsapp number to add to the group


----------



## Robpritchard (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi guys,

Are you still looking for players? I've recently moved here and definitely keen on joining.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## DA_BHOY (May 8, 2015)

Add me to the list, I move across in 4 weeks. I will PM you.


----------



## DA_BHOY (May 8, 2015)

Hi Vijays I am still interested, I will send you a PM. I move across on July 1st.


----------



## Sagstar1234 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi guys,

I would be really interested too so please count me in, thanks!


----------



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Sagstar1234 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I would be really interested too so please count me in, thanks!


i have sent you a pm


----------



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Robpritchard said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Are you still looking for players? I've recently moved here and definitely keen on joining.
> 
> ...


If you could get past 5 posts I can send you a PM to request your email and whatsapp number to add to the group


----------



## Mattdraper (Mar 2, 2015)

As this Rate we'll have enough players for a full size match!!


----------



## killian7 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi guys
I'm a french 22 year old I'd like to join to play football. Still looking for players ?


----------



## killian7 (Jun 17, 2015)

vijays1 said:


> Anyone interested in playing 5 a side footie on a regular basis in Dubai? Only have 5 players so far!


Hi guys
I'm a 22 year old french guy I'd like to join in to play football. Still looking for some players ?


----------



## vercingetoto (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi Vijays, please count me in, also if you have 6 players we could play the Emirates Living Ramadan tournament.
Thanks


----------



## Greg10 (Jun 18, 2015)

Yes I have been looking for a while


----------



## WelshgirlinDubai (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi Greg10

You need to get to get to 5 posts then they can PM you the detais


----------



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

killian7 said:


> Hi guys
> I'm a 22 year old french guy I'd like to join in to play football. Still looking for some players ?


If you could get past 5 posts I can send you a PM to request your whatsapp number to add to the group


----------



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

vercingetoto said:


> Hi Vijays, please count me in, also if you have 6 players we could play the Emirates Living Ramadan tournament.
> Thanks


If you could get past 5 posts I can send you a PM to request your whatsapp number to add to the group
Very interested to play in the tounament


----------



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Greg10 said:


> Yes I have been looking for a while


If you could get past 5 posts I can send you a PM to request your whatsapp number to add to the group


----------



## Greg10 (Jun 18, 2015)

WelshgirlinDubai said:


> Hi Greg10
> 
> You need to get to get to 5 posts then they can PM you the detais


Thanks

By the way I'm from Cardiff


----------



## WelshgirlinDubai (Apr 21, 2015)

Greg10 said:


> Thanks
> 
> By the way I'm from Cardiff


So am I!


----------



## vercingetoto (Jun 17, 2015)

great, I'm getting there, 5 posts should be achieved by tonight


----------



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

vercingetoto said:


> great, I'm getting there, 5 posts should be achieved by tonight


sent you a PM


----------



## vercingetoto (Jun 17, 2015)

sent you a PM as I didn't receive yours


----------



## Greg10 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi I didn't receive a PM


----------



## vijays1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Greg10 said:


> Hi I didn't receive a PM


Received your PM and have added you to the whatsapp group


----------



## Greg10 (Jun 18, 2015)

Yes got it. Look forward to playing


----------



## N4vvp (Aug 17, 2015)

*5 a side football REGULARS*

Looking for regular 5 a side players.

Location: Al Quoz
Time/Day: 6.30 - 7.30 Wednesdays 
Price: AED 40

Quality of players aren't excellent, mostly for a weekly kick about, about 2-3 average players.

Feel free to join for a kick about and check it out.

Contact Nav : 055 2160215


----------



## Mcsmegor (Aug 19, 2015)

Does anyone have a list of venues for 5 a side?


----------



## Mcsmegor (Aug 19, 2015)

Also is there any 7 a side football on the go here in Dubai?


----------

